
Make your internet the opposite of Free basics - xylon
Put this in your hosts file:<p><pre><code>  127.0.0.1 facebook.com
  127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com</code></pre>
======
kleer001
Why? A little more technical backstory and I might do that, or at the very
least learn something new.

